

Fund Raising Tips from The Youngest Person To Raise Venture Capital - vijayjeyapalan
http://blog.clarity.fm/fund-raising-tips-from-the-youngest-person-to-raise-venture-capital/

======
aw3c2
I am not sure what Kiip does but at first I thought it did the following (feel
free to take the idea, if you make money, donate some to the free software
community):

Combine the gratification from in-game achievements ("You sliced 5 bananas in
a row") and "reward" the player with some advertisements (like coupons, "You
are great, you know what else is great? $product"). I think this might lead to
crazy click-through rates.

No idea if that is what it does, it does sound like it. But maybe not? I
cannot code this. I don't believe in software patents or "intellectual
property". The idea is nothing special. Have fun!

------
vinojeyapalan
I think the emphasis on creating your own serendipity is huge! Too many people
just expect one thing to help them with funding, but it is multiple factors
that add to it.

------
shanellem
Brian Wong is a huge inspiration for anyone hitting the startup scene young.

Great interview.

